# HWbot OC Challenge September 2010



## Alriin (4. September 2010)

HWbot OC Challenge September 2010
​
Dieses Monat haben sich die Jungs von HWbot etwas ganz neues einfallen lassen. Nicht User XYZ geht mit besonderer Hardware in besonderen Benchmarks auf Rekordjagd, sondern gleich ein ganzes Team.
Da wir das größte und aktivste Team der Szene sind, sollten wir diese Gelegenheit wahrnehmen und auch daran teilnehmen.

Hardwareanforderung: *Geforce GT 220* (egal ob DDR2, DDR3 oder die Mobile Variante)
Benchmarks: *3DMark01, 3DMark03 & Unigine Heaven DX9*

Also, auf gehts!!!


----------



## Nachtelf (4. September 2010)

Schade, ne 220er hab ich nicht


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an 

Mit der Karte habe ich 0 Erfahrung. Erst mal muss ich wissen welche ich kaufen muss 

@ Nachtelf: Die kostet ja nicht viel  Kaufen kaufen kaufen!


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Ich überleg auch stark mir eine zu kaufen, aber es Überrascht mich, wie teuer die ist ?!
Sehe die immer so bei 60 € und die ist doch sogar schwächer als ne 9600GT die maximal 40 kostet


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Hmm ich würde ja gerne mitmachen  

Glaubt ihr reicht ein i5 670 für die 3D benches? Falls ja bin ich dabei


----------



## Professor Frink (4. September 2010)

Egal, ich denke mal da das ein Team WTTB ist profitiert der eher von Masse als von klasse. Hauptsache vielen machen mit


----------



## Nachtelf (4. September 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Nachtelf: Die kostet ja nicht viel  Kaufen kaufen kaufen!



Im moment ist da nichts drin bei mir. Vor zwei Wochen umgezogen und 4 neue Reifen sind auch dringend nötig.
Ich werd mich aber umhören, ob einer meiner Kollegen eine hat.
Ebay gibt es ja auch noch


----------



## theLamer (4. September 2010)

nVidia GeForce GT 220 Grafikkarte Preisvergleich | Grafikkarten - Preise bei idealo.de
Passt gut, denn in diesem Monat bench ich das erste mal mit LN2, dann kauf ich mir gleich ne GT220 
Auf geht's!

EDIT: Welche ist denn so am besten, auch hinsichtlich Voltmodding?


----------



## Icke&Er (4. September 2010)

Ich würde fast meinen, dass das mit das beste Modell ist:

Gigabyte GeForce GT 220 TurboCache, 1024MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (GV-N220TC-1GI) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

@thelamer

wenn du mit fertig bist kauf ich dir die in Magdeburg gleich ab 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2010)

@ theLamer: Wenn die Karte erst mal da ist finden wir sicher einen vMod dafür. Daran wird es nicht scheitern.

Ich habe gerade noch eine andere Karte im Auge die mir persönlich wichtiger ist. Erst wenn ich die habe wird die GT 220  gekauft. Aber ich habe ja auch noch ein paar Tage


----------



## Alriin (4. September 2010)

Die hier ist eine der besten. Allerdings auch nicht gerade billig. Hab die zufälligerweise schon zuhause. *g*

Das Teil dürfte auch gut sein.


----------



## Lower (4. September 2010)

Hmm Michael,

ich habe auch mit der ersten spekuliert. Mal sehen, es gibt ja noch einiges an Zeit dafür.

lg Lower


----------



## Matti OC (4. September 2010)

Hi, cool ich hab noch eine GT 220, leider ging da nichts mit LOD @ Riva  

GeForce GT 220 GDDR3 videocard

lg


----------



## Icke&Er (4. September 2010)

Hey Matti,

nadann ab dafür. Du hast doch jetzt auch eine neue Cpu oder? 

MFG


----------



## Matti OC (4. September 2010)

HI, na ich glaube das Sockel 775 für 2001 und 2003 besser ist. ( bei Unigine Heaven DX9, hab ich  kein Plan) 

lg Matti


----------



## mAlkAv (4. September 2010)

Denke ich auch. Der UH Benchmark wird wohl weitestgehen GPU limitiert sein.


----------



## Icke&Er (4. September 2010)

Klar ist für 01 und 03 eine E8xxx besser, aber bei heaven macht sich ein i7 980X besser 
Da kannste gut was abräumen.

MFG


----------



## speddy411 (4. September 2010)

Der Wettbewerb diesen Monat ist schon genial, nur fehlt mir 1. ein E8xxx, sowie das passende Board und dann auch noch die Graka dazu.
Nebenbei muss ich dann auch noch mein Auto abbezahlen  Also sorry Jungs, geht nicht.


----------



## Matti OC (5. September 2010)

HI, so ein mist, ich wollte die ersten 10 Punkte für das Team bringen, aber dann kam das: 
Wettkampf Limitierung: your submission does not comply
A verification link is required. 

Verification url must match pattern: http://service.futuremark.com/compare[a-z0-9=?]*

 Matti


----------



## zcei (5. September 2010)

So Frink und ich haben gerade eine MSI GT220 1GB gekauft 

werden dann diesen Monat wohl noch ne Session haben


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

So siehts aus, alles für das Team


----------



## Matti OC (5. September 2010)

Hi, ich denke mal  dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe 

HWBOT OC Challenge September 2010

lg Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

Was soll den falsch sein ? matti, du bist der beste


----------



## Matti OC (5. September 2010)

mh, den Heaven Benchmark hab ich nur in default @ Graka laufen lassen. Und das nur mit einen E8600, ist nun ein Quad besser für den Bench?

lg


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

Für Heaven ist ein Quad auf jedenfall besser. Für 3d01 und 03 net. Aber egal, wir führen ja schon


----------



## zcei (5. September 2010)

Ach Matti wenn wir dich nicht hätten 

Mal sehen, wie weit wir da noch ran/drüberkommen 

Wir werden die ja unter Dice setzen  Mit VMod. Da sollte dann noch ein größer Vorsprung kommen.


----------



## Matti OC (5. September 2010)

Hi, wo gibt es V.mods ?

lg Matti


----------



## Professor Frink (5. September 2010)

Wer sie macht oder woher doe Anleitungen kommen ?


----------



## Lippokratis (5. September 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wo gibt es V.mods ?
> 
> lg Matti



mach einfach hochauflösende Bilder von Vorder- und Rückseite der Karte und dann mal hier posten/fragen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/115295-voltmod-diskussions-und-laberthread.html


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

Kann man  zur Not (wenn man keinen 8xxx hat) einen 920 mit 2 aktivierten Kernen nehmen dadurch hat man ja einen höheren Multi oder nicht?

Weil ich bezweifle das ein 5400 mehr als 5ghz packt .

Gibts jetzt eigentlich n anständigen V-Mod?


----------



## zcei (9. September 2010)

Naja also unsere Karte ist zu Roman gewandert, der wollte sich um nen vMod kümmmern.

Aber ich glaube bei nem i7 kannst du nur einen um einen höheren Multi wähleen, wenn *3* Kerne deaktiviert sind, und das ist dann wieder nen Leistungs-Fail


----------



## Mega Rage (9. September 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Naja also unsere Karte ist zu Roman gewandert, der wollte sich um nen vMod kümmmern.
> 
> Aber ich glaube bei nem i7 kannst du nur einen um einen höheren Multi wähleen, wenn *3* Kerne deaktiviert sind, und das ist dann wieder nen Leistungs-Fail



Jo bei einem aktiviertem Kern kann ich auch gleich P4 nehmen .
Mal schauen was sich noch so machen lässt.


----------



## Freakezoit (9. September 2010)

Matti OC schrieb:


> Hi, wo gibt es V.mods ?
> 
> lg Matti



Nicht verzagen alex fragen  

Mal sehn des reizt mich jetzt auch leider kommen die guten GT220 karten (1ghz GDDR3) erst richtung ende des monats bzw. sind dann lieferbar. Mal sehn eine mit 900 sollte auch reichen


----------



## der8auer (10. September 2010)

@ Alex: Welche willst du dir genau holen?


----------



## Mega Rage (10. September 2010)

Freakezoit schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen alex fragen
> 
> Mal sehn des reizt mich jetzt auch leider kommen die guten GT220 karten (1ghz GDDR3) erst richtung ende des monats bzw. sind dann lieferbar. Mal sehn eine mit 900 sollte auch reichen



Aber Ende des Monats ist die Challenge vorbei


----------



## Freakezoit (10. September 2010)

Roman es wird wohl diese :

Gigabyte GeForce GT 220 TurboCache ab 60.02 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

oder die :

Gigabyte GeForce GT 220 OC ab 60.12 € | heise online-Preisvergleich (EU)

beide werden min 1.0ns ram`s haben und von haus aus schneller sein als die anderen mit ~800Mhz ram und 1.2ns da die karte eindeutig bandbreiten limitiert ist bei höherem gpu takt. 

Leider sind die wohl erst um den 20.9 rum lieferbar 

Da wäre dann noch genug zeit zum modden und benchen


----------



## Alriin (11. September 2010)

OC Challenge September 2010

Es wird glaub ich zeit, dass ich meine GT 220 auf einen eisgekühlten Gulftown packe und die Kanadier wieder dorthin schicke wo sie hingehören...............

Liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass der Unigine Heaven eine höhere Auflösung als 1280 x 1024 erfordert?


----------



## Chicago (11. September 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> http://www.hwbot.org/competition/hoc_sep10Liege ich richtig in der Annahme, dass der Unigine Heaven eine höhere Auflösung als 1280 x 1024 erfordert?



Die DX9-Version läuft mit 1280x1024, bei DX11-Version weiß ich es nicht. Da ich keine DX11-Fähige GraKa zur Verfügung habe!

gruß Chicago


----------



## theLamer (11. September 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> eisgekühlten Gulftown [...]


Mit Eis willst du ihn kühlen... interessant


----------



## Alriin (11. September 2010)

i-Düpferl Reiter, Du!


----------



## Freakezoit (11. September 2010)

Nur bringt das nicht wirklich was die Cpu kalt zu machen dafür ist die karte zu langsam wenn dann die karte .

PS: heaven DX11 ist mit 1680x1050 & 4xAA DX 9 2xAA ,


----------



## Professor Frink (11. September 2010)

Joa, zcei und ich gehn aufs Ganze und machen Karte und CPU kalt.
Mal sehn was draus wird, ist nen Billigschuss aus der Bucht, kann also auch ne Gurke sein, trotz vMod. aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Matti OC (11. September 2010)

Hi, wird bei der HWBOT OC Challenge September 2010 nur die beste Score fürs Team bewertet oder alle Member Score aus einen Team zusammen gerechnet

lg matti


----------



## Lippokratis (11. September 2010)

Nur der beste zählt


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. September 2010)

Es gilt nur der beste score. sonst hätten ja kleine teams nie eine chance^^


----------



## Professor Frink (11. September 2010)

Stimmt, zuspammen ist ja nen doofer Wttb.^^


----------



## Matti OC (11. September 2010)

dann ist das doch keine Teamwertung, so ganz haut das System dann doch nicht hin.

Hardwareanforderung: Geforce GT 220 (egal ob DDR2, DDR3 oder die Mobile Variante)
Benchmarks: 3DMark01, 3DMark03 & Unigine Heaven DX9

wie bitte sollen Member mit eine GT 220 DDR2 oder Mobile bei den Tests mit halten können.

lg


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht  Also GT220 DDR3 ist wirklich der einzige Weg da etwas zu reißen.


----------



## Matti OC (11. September 2010)

Das hätte man anders Regeln können, zB 
1. eine Teamwertung ,wo alle Score zusammen gerechtet werden.
2. eine Teamwertung, wo nur die beste Score aus den jeweilen Team genommen wird.
3. Memberwertung, egal aus welchen Team.

lg


----------



## Professor Frink (11. September 2010)

Nja, vllt sind es 3 Scores ? Also der beste ausm Team zur DDR2, DDR3 und mobile ?
Sonst ist es wirklich etwas, naja...


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Also für mich ist eindeutig, dass nur das beste Ergebnis zählt...


----------



## Berserker (11. September 2010)

Dann ist es,aber Facepalm,wenn es eine Teamchallenge ist.  Denn unter einer Teamchallenge stell ich mir,eine Challenge vor,der alle Ergebnisse eines Team zusammengezählt werden und das höchste Gesamtergebnis gewinnt. 
Und nicht das höchste Einzelergebnis,dazu muss es keine Teamchallenge sein.


----------



## der8auer (11. September 2010)

Jap das sehe ich genauso. Dachte auch am Anfang, dass die einzelnen Ergebnisse irgendwie zusammengerechnet werden...


----------



## theLamer (11. September 2010)

Hm das dachte ich allerdings auch... wenn ich was von "Team" lese, ist das für mich eigentlich klar


----------



## Professor Frink (11. September 2010)

Eigentlich ist es1 ne stinknormale Einzelchallenge, nur am Ende kriegt nicht der User die Main sonder das Team xD
Wunderbar, danke hwbot


----------



## Matti OC (30. September 2010)

und was hab ich von der Challenge, eine kaputte Karte mehr, toll.

Ist ja auch mal echt blöd mit einer EU Karte mit 1,2 ns gegen eine US Karte mit 1,0 ns anzutretten.

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2010)

Sehe ich auch so... Zumal man mit DDR2 und mobile sowieso keine Chance hat... Fail Challange!


----------



## Alriin (30. September 2010)

Ihr, die Team-Captains, müsst ihm das aber auch sagen. Sonst glaubt er, das hat allen gefallen und bringt sowas nochmal.


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2010)

Jap hab's ins HWBot Forum geschrieben.


----------

